# ALMA from Dedham Pond (warning: gross)



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the great new "Alma" 1/4 scale bust from Dedham Pond; sculpt by William Paquet. 








Alma is the revenge ghost from the 1981 movie Ghost Story, played by the lovely Alice Krige (one of her most memorable roles, along with the Borg Queen in Star Trek:First Contact). 

In the movie, you never knew when Alma was going to show her true nature, i.e. rotting corpse. I went for a fairly advanced state of decomposition with my paint-up.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

A great job on this kit. You caught the decomposed skin pixels perfectly. I loved the Ghost story and have seen it several times. I hope the places where it was filmed were kept warm because Alice was in the buff a good portion of the filming. I also loved her in 'Sleepwalkers'


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep. My wife would make me leave this one in the garage. really gross and really nice. Almost like Edvard Munch (Scream), or Francis Bacon (bizarre and unsettling), with the color and brushwork. I like that you made the hair glossy too.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, this is one where, as was said by someone on the Clubhouse who had also done this kit, you feel a little uncomfortable just being in the same room with it. Wm. Paquet is really, really good at sculpting this kind of subject. 

I'm pleased enough with the result, though, that I'll probably try other zombie-dead-decaying subjects in the future.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Awsome skin textures!.. the effect on the hair is also stunning, i ain't seen the film but it sounds interesting!.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Gross, yes, but look on the bright side...maybe she's got a great personality!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, maybe I'd better tackle my Alma next instead of Superboy or Wonder Woman...nice job! :thumbsup:


----------

